# Civil service ?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Does I take the Civil service test before I apply to PDs? I just got out the Army so Im not sure how to start applying. Could someone list the step to take in geting hired.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes, you does if yous want to work in most towns, but you can apply to somes. Search it.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

and this guy gets 2 full points. Wow


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

redsox03 said:


> Does I take the Civil service test before I apply to PDs? I just got out the Army so Im not sure how to start applying. Could someone list the step to take in geting hired.


Most departments have applications right there in the stations. Civil Service is just another scam to make money. You don't need the test unless you're joining one of the strictly public safety organizations.

Here is a good contact in Central Ma.

*Name:*MICHAEL J BARIL, Executive Director/ChiefVolunteer EMS Provider - CENTRAL MA PUBLIC SAFETY *Location:*UXBRIDGE, MA*Email:*









Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

94 yous fucking kills me dOOd................. hahahaaa


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

"Could someone list the step to take in geting hired".[/quote]Step one, move to another state! Mass. just plain sucks for people trying to become police officers.


----------

